# ENP Questions...



## lemaymiami

That area is completely different than Flamingo.... Lots and lots of oyster bars (they're aren't any out of Flamingo until you get up to the Harney River and northward). Lots and lots of camp sites - the interior, upper bays are my favorite area in the winter but the routes aren't particularly well marked (understatement).

Good luck, hope you enjoy your trip.


----------



## swampfox

There are a few areas that are real shallow if you want to run east from Choko in the back waters. The kind of shallow where you have to stay in it on plane and skid across the mud. If you boat drafts a good bit or is heavy. Running out front and up the rivers is your best bet. But some of those rivers are mine fields of oyster bars. Just look at Google Earth and you will see them. Like what Bob said East and West are two different animals. I am no expert like Bob. But that may be good for you. Since you can relate to a Choko newbie like me. Because I have three Flamingo trips under my belt. But earlier this year I spent a week fishing Choko side for the first time. And it is much harder to navigate than the east. But that is one of the good things about it. It keeps the crowd down. I had nine days to learn the area. And we explored a little further each day. We pulled thru mangrove tunnels and skidded over bars into creeks. To reach those way back bays that few ever see. Even running outta EC is tricky in the ditch. There are few places that you run a straight line from A to B. It was a blast. I can't wait to get back down.  What boat are you planning on taking?


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ

Thanks for y'alls responses ... I figured it was a totally different area based on what I've seen on Google Earth. I will be taking my 18 shadow cast and my buddy boat would be anywhere from a 16 Action Craft fly fisher to an 18 Scout. What draft numbers should I be worried about for having them run where I can... I'm the only one who runs a tiller and a true poling skiff, the rest of my buddies all have flats boats and or bay boats.


----------



## swampfox

Your SC is perfect for that area. Your buds not so much. They may be better off running out front. Not saying it can't be done. They have have to get out and drag it some in a few spots. But they should be good the rest of the way. It also depends on how you catch the tide. Every inch can mean a difference. My Lostmen floated in spit. But I damn near got caught in a few back bays. Just take your time and be cautious. You may not see anyone all day if you are lucky


----------



## CurtisWright

I took a 7 day camping trip down there last fall, fished everyday and only caught catfish! Its nothing like fishing Louisiana where the reds gather like sea gulls at wal-mart. 

When I go back I will surely spend the money and hire a guide the first day. Have fun!

PS, if you go before January I would recommend planning your trips to camp out front on the beach. The Gnats there are they most horrible thing that I have ever experienced. They go through deet, clothing and facemasks.


----------



## tailchaser16

Starting Thanksgiving weekend through March is the best camping weather months.  However, strong North winds and low tide equal no water.  I remember one Sunday afternoon counting 9 boats hanging around a river mouth waiting for the water to come in, while we ran right through in a tunnel. On another trip the Park Ranger tried to come in to where we were I guess to check us and he quickly made a 180 and was kicking up mud trying to get out. 

Imho, your two options are launch at the Rod and Gun club and follow the navigation markers out to the gulf.  From there you can run North or South.  But as you get closer to land or islands its hard bottom!  A GPS helps but don't rely solely on it read the water.  Second option; leave at high tide and ask at the ramp to follow someone out make sure their boat is somewhat equivalent to yours and stay in their prop wash, no deviations. Also a good idea is to make sure your GPS is recording your trek.  And then, time your return at high tide.  
    
As for the back country, just getting there can be very challenging.  There is a nasty bar where the Lopez and Crooked Creek meet.  Running the Turner is well, just don't do it.  
There are markers that guide you through each bay all the way south to Flamingo.  But you can't access "the Nightmare" by boat.  Ask me how I know!  There are bars really close to or even right on oyster bars like before and in Oyster Bay, Hueston, Last Hueston and the worst of all Chevelier.  One wrong turn or slight deviation and you will be cursing and crying.  

Bottom line, if you like seeing paint on your skeg and a scratch free boat bottom don't bother going.


----------



## Bob_Rogers

> Starting Thanksgiving weekend through March is the best camping weather months.  However, strong North winds and low tide equal no water.  I remember one Sunday afternoon counting 9 boats hanging around a river mouth waiting for the water to come in, while we ran right through in a tunnel.  On another trip the Park Ranger tried to come in to where we were I guess to check us and he quickly made a 180 and was kicking up mud trying to get out.
> 
> Imho, your two options are launch at the Rod and Gun club and follow the navigation markers out to the gulf.  From there you can run North or South.  But as you get closer to land or islands its hard bottom!  A GPS helps but don't rely solely on it read the water.  Second option; leave at high tide and ask at the ramp to follow someone out make sure their boat is somewhat equivalent to yours and stay in their prop wash, no deviations. Also a good idea is to make sure your GPS is recording your trek.  And then, time your return at high tide.
> 
> As for the back country, just getting there can be very challenging.  There is a nasty bar where the Lopez and Crooked Creek meet.  Running the Turner is well, just don't do it.
> There are markers that guide you through each bay all the way south to Flamingo.  But you can't access "the Nightmare" by boat.  Ask me how I know!  There are bars really close to or even right on oyster bars like before and in Oyster Bay, Hueston, Last Hueston and the worst of all Chevelier.  One wrong turn or slight deviation and you will be cursing and crying.
> 
> Bottom line, if you like seeing paint on your skeg and a scratch free boat bottom don't bother going.


Ha, maybe if you didn't have 700lbs of prime beef(and 40lbs of hair) on your skiff it woulda been easier getting thru the Nightmare. We really weren't that worried about ya'll, but I had dibs on your steak if you didn't make it back....

Running south out of Choko is best learned at low speed/low tide, buts its easier than many think with a smaller skiff like yours - Turner River route is better than the Lopez if you trim high and let it fly on a lower low. Not paying your dues running south from Choko means you will not experience all that the ENP offers, there's some hellacious fishing in the back bays during the winter up north.


----------



## swampfox

I usually go down Jan thru March. And have always caught a bunch of snook,reds,trout, tarpon and three saws now. I screwed up once and camped late March. The skeeters were the worst I have experienced in my 42 years. The ranger was screwing with us saying he was gonna charge us double for camping in a private park. We were literally the only ones in Flamingo during the week. He was wearing a full net suit :-?


----------



## tailchaser16

> Starting Thanksgiving weekend through March is the best camping weather months.  However, strong North winds and low tide equal no water.  I remember one Sunday afternoon counting 9 boats hanging around a river mouth waiting for the water to come in, while we ran right through in a tunnel.  On another trip the Park Ranger tried to come in to where we were I guess to check us and he quickly made a 180 and was kicking up mud trying to get out.
> 
> Imho, your two options are launch at the Rod and Gun club and follow the navigation markers out to the gulf.  From there you can run North or South.  But as you get closer to land or islands its hard bottom!  A GPS helps but don't rely solely on it read the water.  Second option; leave at high tide and ask at the ramp to follow someone out make sure their boat is somewhat equivalent to yours and stay in their prop wash, no deviations. Also a good idea is to make sure your GPS is recording your trek.  And then, time your return at high tide.
> 
> As for the back country, just getting there can be very challenging.  There is a nasty bar where the Lopez and Crooked Creek meet.  Running the Turner is well, just don't do it.
> There are markers that guide you through each bay all the way south to Flamingo.  But you can't access "the Nightmare" by boat.  Ask me how I know!  There are bars really close to or even right on oyster bars like before and in Oyster Bay, Hueston, Last Hueston and the worst of all Chevelier.  One wrong turn or slight deviation and you will be cursing and crying.
> 
> Bottom line, if you like seeing paint on your skeg and a scratch free boat bottom don't bother going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, maybe if you didn't have 700lbs of prime beef(and 40lbs of hair) on your skiff it woulda been easier getting thru the Nightmare. We really weren't that worried about ya'll, but I had dibs on your steak if you didn't make it back....
> 
> Running south out of Choko is best learned at low speed/low tide, buts its easier than many think with a smaller skiff like yours - Turner River route is better than the Lopez if you trim high and let it fly on a lower low. Not paying your dues running south from Choko means you will not experience all that the ENP offers, there's some hellacious fishing in the back bays during the winter up north.
Click to expand...

Disagree completely. The Turner is not marked at all except for the mouth and there is a bar there. How would a newbie run that? And how would they know to bang the 90 degree turn entering Mud Bay?


----------



## Bob_Rogers

As I said, low speed the first time - I learned the Turner in a 12' v-jon @ 10mph 20 years ago. Run it once and you know it forever. Especially the death turn into Mud, everybody should take that slow, especially if you are running south in the afternoon when most boats are coming north. Running the Lopez means hitting the bar at the mouth just right, then dealing with the mud flats and rocks that aren't accurately shown on most chart plotters. I'll take the Turner every time, especially on a lower low.


----------



## iMacattack

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------

